# ESV Study Bible now on Kindle!!



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

The ESV Study Bible is relatively new and has been very popular and very well reviewed. Now Kindleized. Their Facebook update said it was "optimized for Kindle 2, but will work on Kindle 1". I think this is due to the heavy graphics and charts that the K2 probably displays better. Its definitely going on my K1 anyway..but this actually makes an upgrade tempting!!

could not get Link Maker to work:
Kindle link: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001CDWFPC/ref=s9_sims_c2_s1_p351_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=03VHMCRKXETX8KWS6EWX&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846

DTB link (for reviews) : http://www.amazon.com/The-ESV-Study-Bible/dp/1433502410/ref=pd_bbs_6?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1239642312&sr=8-6


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

That's interesting.  I'd love to hear a review once you've tried it out for a bit.


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

I downloaded a sample of this. The price is wonderful compared to the paper edition -- $9.99 for Kindle and anywhere from $40 up for paper edition. I already have the Nelson Study Bible (NKJV) so I had something to compare it with. The ESV Study Bible is very, very similar to the Nelson. It is a LOT of work using the Kindle version of the study Bible. If anyone has the Nelson Study Bible or something similar, you know that for a lot of pages, only one third of the page is actually scripture. The lower 2/3 of the page is footnotes and occasionally a map or chart. 

With the Kindle edition, where there is a footnote there is a symbol that you can click on. I have the K1 so I bring the scroll wheel up to that line and then click and then on from there. With the DTB all I do is glance down at the footnote. Much easier. And with the Study Bible there are a LOT of footnotes. So this would become tedious for me.

I have the K1 and I wasn't impressed with the maps and the charts. There was even one chart that they had a link to see it better on Amazon.

My feeling is for serious study the DTB is the one for me. But with that being said, at just $9.99 I think I'll be getting it to have on my Kindle. When I'm out and about with my precious Abigail in my purse and I'm doing my OYB reading, I may want to research something on the fly. This will be great for that purpose. But when I'm here at home, I'll definitely grab my Nelson Study Bible.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

I had a feeling that a study Bible wouldn't work that well on the Kindle.  Not that it doesn't work, it just doesn't work that well.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

I much prefer a paper bible, as I know where everything is very quickly


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

I did purchase it for the reasons I stated above. It's a big download. So I'm keeping Abigail on & plugged in the wall for most of the day to index it. My experience is when I have big downloads if I don't allow time for the Kindle to index, I have lock-ups.


----------

